# Suche Freeware für .avi Dateien auf Blue-Ray Player



## julchen (26. Januar 2010)

Hallo,
ich suche eine kostenlose Software, mit der ich .avi Datei oder .wmv Dateien so konvertieren kann, dass diese auf meinem blue-ray Player laufen. Kennt ihr eine gute und relativ einfache Software mit der ich das machen kann. Was muss ich dann wie machen? Kann mir jemand das kurz erklären, da ich da absoluter Neuling bin auf dem Gebiet.

Gruss
Julchen


----------



## chmee (27. Januar 2010)

Was ist das Ziel? HD oder SD? (Man kann auch Bluray auch "nur" DVDs abspielen ) Kennt Dein Bluray-Player kein Divx/Mpeg4?

mfg chmee


----------



## julchen (27. Januar 2010)

Hallo,
davon gehe ich aus, dass mein blue-ray Player das kann. Ich hab mir den erst vor 1 Woche gekauft. Also, welches Prog nehme ich dann am besten? Die Dateien sollten nicht allzugroß sein, die nach dem konvertieren raus kommen. Also eine 640 MB avi Datei sollte dann noch auf eine DVD 4GB passen.

Gruss
Julchen


----------



## chmee (27. Januar 2010)

Hast Du ein Brennprogramm? Nero oder CDBurnerXP ?

Dann brenn einfach eine Daten-DVD. Diese ominösen AVI-Dateien werden in der Qualität nicht besser, nur weil Du sie aufpumpst.

mfg chmee


----------



## julchen (27. Januar 2010)

Hallo,
aber die .avi Dateien spielt mein blue-ray Player nicht ab oder wird das Format dann umgewandelt?

Gruss
Julchen


----------



## chmee (27. Januar 2010)

Ok, heisst also, Du hast es schon ausprobiert. Naja, schade. Heisst also, Du musst ins Mpeg2-Format umwandeln und eine Video-DVD brennen.

In Nero ist ein Mpeg2-Encoder eingebaut, ansonsten nochmal fragen

mfg chmee


----------



## Zinken (5. Februar 2010)

Wenns nur um eine DVD geht: http://www.dvdflick.net
Klein, gratis, extrem einfach zu bedienen und nimmt so ziemlich alles an Quellmaterial.
Die Ausgabe erfolgt dann als Image oder wird direkt auf DVD gebrannt.


----------

